# Coco Chanel



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2011)

Nata a Saumur, Francia, il 19 agosto 1883, Gabrielle Chanel, chiamata "Coco", ebbe una infanzia molto umile e triste, trascorsa in gran parte in un orfanotrofio, per poi diventare una delle più acclamate creatrici di moda del secolo scorso. Con lo stile lanciato da lei ha rappresentato il nuovo modello femminile del '900, ossia un tipo di donna dedita al lavoro, a una vita dinamica, sportiva, priva di etichette e dotata di autoironia, fornendo a questo Lo scoppio della seconda guerra mondiale impose però un'improvvisa battuta di arresto. Coco è costretta a chiudere la sede di rue de Cambon, lasciando aperto soltanto il negozio per la vendita dei profumi. Nel '54, quando torna nel mondo della moda, Chanel ha 71 anni. 

La stilista aveva lavorato dal 1921 al 1970 in stretta collaborazione con i cosiddetti compositori dei profumi, Ernest Beaux e Henri Robert. Il celeberrimo Chanel N°5 venne creato nel 1921 da Ernest Beaux, e secondo le indicazioni di Coco doveva incarnare un concetto di femminilità senza tempo, unica e affascinante. Il N°5 non fu innovativo soltanto per la struttura della fragranza, ma per la novità del nome e l'essenzialità del flacone. Chanel trovava ridicoli i nomi altisonanti dei profumi dell'epoca, tanto che decise di chiamare la sua fragranza con un numero, perché corrispondeva alla quinta proposta olfattiva che le aveva fatto Ernest. 
Indimenticabile poi, la famosa affermazione di Marylin che, sollecitata a confessare come e con quale abbigliamento andasse a letto, confessò: "Con due sole gocce di Chanel N.5", proiettando in questo modo, ulteriormente, il nome della stilista e del suo profumo nella storia del costume. 

Il flacone poi, assolutamente all'avanguardia, è divenuto famoso per la sua struttura essenziale e il tappo tagliato come uno smeraldo. Questo "profilo" ebbe un tale successo che, dal 1959, il flacone è esposto al Museo di Arte Moderna di New York. 

Al mitico N.5 ne seguirono molti altri, come ad esempio il N.22 nel 1922, "Gardénia" nel '25, "Bois des iles" nel '26, "Cuir de Russie" nel '27, "Sycomore", "Une idée" nel '30, "Jasmin" nel '32 e "Pour Monsieur" nel '55. L'altro grande numero di Chanel è il N°19, creato nel 1970 da Henri Robert, per ricordare la data di nascita di Coco (il 19 agosto, appunto). 

In sintesi, l'impronta stilistica di Chanel si fonda sulla apparente ripetitività dei modelli base. Le varianti sono costituite dal disegno dei tessuti e dai dettagli, a conferma del credo fatto proprio dalla stilista in una sua celebre battuta che "la moda passa, lo stile resta". 

Alla scomparsa di questa grande creatrice di moda del '900, avvenuta il 10 gennaio '71, la Maison venne mandata avanti dai suoi assistenti, Gaston Berthelot e Ramon Esparza, e dalle loro collaboratrici, Yvonne Dudel e Jean Cazaubon, nel tentativo di onorarne il nome e di mantenerne il prestigio.
• modello il modo più idoneo di vestire. 

Inizia la sua carriera disegnando cappelli, prima a Parigi nel 1908 e poi a Deauville. In queste città, nel '14, apre i suoi primi negozi, seguiti nel '16 da un salone di alta moda a Biarritz. Lo strepitoso successo la colse negli anni venti, quando arriva ad aprire i battenti di una delle sue sedi in rue de Cambon n.31 a Parigi e quando, da lì a poco, verrà considerata un vero e proprio simbolo di quella generazione. Tuttavia, a detta dei critici e degli intenditori di moda, l'apice della sua creatività è da attribuire ai più fulgidi anni trenta, quandopur dopo aver inventato i suoi celeberrimi e rivoluzionari "tailleur" (costituiti da giacca maschile e gonna diritta o con pantaloni, appartenuti fino a quel momento all'uomo), impose uno stile sobrio ed elegante dal timbro inconfondibile. 

In buona sostanza, si può dire che Chanel rimpiazzò il vestiario poco pratico della belle èpoque con una moda larga e comoda. Nel 1916, ad esempio, Chanel estese l'uso del jersey (un materiale a maglia molto flessibile), dal suo uso esclusivo per i sottabiti a una grande varietà di tipi di vestiario, inclusi i vestiti semplici in grigio e blu scuro. Questa innovazione fu di così grande successo che "Coco" iniziò ad elaborare le sue celebri fantasie per i tessuti jersey . 

L'inserimento della maglia lavorata a mano e poi confezionata industrialmente, infatti, rimane una delle novità più sensazionali proposte da Chanel. Inoltre, le bigiotterie in perle, le lunghe catene dorate, l'assemblaggio di pietre vere con gemme false, i cristalli che hanno l'apparenza di diamanti sono accessori indispensabili dell'abbigliamento Chanel e segni riconoscibili della sua griffe. 








​


----------

